
Reddit co-founder Alexis Ohanian is taking a stand against “hustle porn” - doppp
https://qz.com/work/1458073/reddit-co-founder-alexis-ohanian-is-taking-a-stand-against-hustle-porn/
======
prolikewh0a
Infinite growth is the same method cancer takes. It's unsustainable. Everyone
needs to slow the fluff down and enjoy life away from work more. Good on
Alexis for doing this.

